# Free Online Courses by Curtis Institute



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Thought I should let everyone know about these online courses that Curtis faculty are offering, free of charge: http://www.curtis.edu/about-curtis/coursera/

They look excellent and I have already signed up for both of them.

Cheers, CJP


----------

